# Advice on new board Burton vs Lib Tech



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

BTX is Banana==== Rocker between your feet, flat under your bindings with Magnatraction
C2BTX is a Combo == Rocker between your feet, camber under your bindings with Magnatraction


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

A comparable Lib Tech to the Custom X is the T.Rice C2 BTX. Great stiff board that's going to be awesome on heli trips.

The Custom X is a killer bomb stick, but the regular camber is going to make powder riding an effort. I suggest you go with a rocker or rocker hybrid like the T.Rice.

If you like the regular custom that much, then the 2011 Custom Flying V is a solid option for you. It also has a rocker hybrid. Rocker between the feet and camber underfoot.

T.Rice in 157

Custom in 156
http://www.snowboards.net/snowboard...nt=CustomFlyV&utm_campaign=www.snowboards.net

Here are some other recommendations:

Ride HighLife 155: Great, great board for pure freeriding. It has a higher rocker in the tip and a mellow rocker in the tail. This means it is going to float like crazy in powder. It's also stiff so great for steeps and charging. I had a lot of fun on this board.

Ride Highlife Snowboard 2011

K2 Turbo Dream 156: This is my board and it is awesome. I have the 2011 version which has harshmellow that adds dampening for stability for steeps and landings. Not as stiff as the Cus X, High Life, or T.Rice, but stiffer than the Custom. It has a flat camber between the bindings and mellow rocker tip and tail. It's a playful all-mountain board that is also fast.

By the way, my length suggestions are based on the assumption of you having a normal foot size for your measurements. I'm guessing 8-10. If it's 11 or over, you'll probably need a wide.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you for your replies.

Leo,

First off let me say that for the last 5 years my head has been under a rock when it comes to board technology. I bought a Burton Custom in like 03 or 04 and I loved it soo much I have been nervous to get a new board, but she has seen many a season and a lot of time in the trees and back county. Boarding on Cali can be ruff on a board. So I pull my head outa under a rock and start to read up on stuff and the whole industry is redefined itself, who woulda guessed... I saw a Burton of 1500 bucks, I want it but holly $#6!, can I really drop 1500 on a board. So I looked at the Custom again and thought hey a Custom "X" what the hell, couple hundred more.

I need a board with a good level of stiffness so on the days there isn't phresh snow and I am confined to a lift I can bomb the groomed runs, mach speed if possible. But that is a last resort for me, I would love to do nothing but ride the Heli and mass amounts of back country powder. Think I will be able to get an good All mountain board, a rocker camber hybrid of some sort? Or you think I should throw in the towel get a Burton Fish for the Heli and powder and grab a all mountain board? I would really rather buy only 1.

Thank you for your response


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Rocker Camber Hybrid should do the trick. Camber under the bindings _should_ press out and dig into the hardpack while the rocker will provide float in pow. Can't say for certain, this'll be my first season on one. I love my Custom X though, it's so stable at high speeds (no chatter and cuts right through the chop). It's not a powder specific board but it'll be no different in the deep than anyother camber board, but you need to decide if you want to drop that kind of money on a board


----------



## TomasZ (Oct 17, 2010)

Hooorayy! -

For no Burton bashing in 4 posts! Haha, sorry for the thread jack, it's just good to not see someone say "Burton sucks!" for a few posts.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If YOU WANT to try rocker, I suggest the Highlife, CAPiTA Black Death, Custom Flyin V, Arbor Element RX, or a Never Summer Heritage, Burton Sherlock.

If you want camber, CustomX, Supermodel, Arbor A-Frame, or a Bataleon Omni.

On the not quite rocker not quite camber front, look at the Slayblade. Dead flat.

If you go the two board route, mabye just get another Custom, then a CAPiTA Charlie Slasher? Instead of spending $530 then $600, you could spend $530 then $400.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

thecadgod said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> Leo,
> 
> ...


The Custom Flying V will handle similarly to your current Custom. You are riding a cambered Custom so it won't have quite the edge hold that the Custom does, but good enough. On ice, the Flying V is better due to the frostbite edges which brings out the edges slightly further underfoot. However, the Flying V version won't be as stable which is unfortunately inherent in rocker technology. But by no means does this mean all rockers shake to the point of sketchiness. It's just that between a stiff rockered/hybrid board and a stiff regular camber, the camber will always come out more stable.

With all of that said, the Ride HighLife is indeed a great board to mach with. It is stiff and basically has three different types of rockers on it. Super stable. Ride's slimewalls stabilize the board really well and actually makes it perform well on ice too. The benefit you'll get from this board is that it can easily double as your heli/powder stick too. It is in fact made for the powder.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

I know this thread has been dead for awhile, but I don't want to start another. Thanks to everyone that chimed in. I really appreciate it. 

I have pretty much narrowed it down to two boards. A Burton Custom Flying V, and a C2-BTX.

My question is when it comes to Lib Tech is there a considerable difference between all the different C2-BTXs? The Skunk Apes are for Larger gentlemen. But is there a big difference between the Dark, TRS, T.Rcce, Phoenix Jamie Lynn, Phoenix Mark Landvik, and T.Rice Pros.

Next question, is the new Burton Binding mounting method far superior to the normal screw in method? Im really not liking have to buy brand new bindings, when the ones I got work great, are comfortable and free. 

Im leaning towards the Jamie Lynn cause on Lib Techs webpage it says "Jamie's Proven Highspeed Power Freestyle Sticks". Banana and Camber which I want, and I also want really high speed on the groomies. I will also be able to ride my current bindings. Any last minute suggestions? on my way to the SnowJam Sale in SD tomorrow. Thanks guys!


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Well I can speak for the new EST "Chanel" Tech on the burton as I just bought a Fix with EST Exile bindings for my jib stick, I think it's absolutely awesome! But here's something that'll make you gigly! Ask for the M6 I think they're called anyways they're transition disks, and they'll replace the old disk in your binding and are completely compatible with Burton's Channel! The best part? When you buy a Burton snowboard, they're free. The Channel is great for on the fly stance changes too, so just bring your tool with you loosen 2 screws adjust tighten, shred! Took me a couple of months before I bought my stick to decide on the fix, but the flying V is a sick board! 
Hope this helps!
M6 Transition Kit | Burton Snowboards
says they're free in the details section!


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

thecadgod said:


> I know this thread has been dead for awhile, but I don't want to start another. Thanks to everyone that chimed in. I really appreciate it.
> 
> I have pretty much narrowed it down to two boards. A Burton Custom Flying V, and a C2-BTX.
> 
> ...


You can check the Libs out at K5 up in Encinitas. I'm assuming you live in SD not South Dakota(they probably don't have the internet there yet) The Lynn has a mellow MTX. They have the Rice, Skunk, Lynn. Also Hansens has a bunch of Libs too.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Burton sucks!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

DiamondCarver said:


> Burton sucks!


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

the phoenix (the lynn being slightly narrower and softer with 0.5" set back then the lando with 1" setback) has close to a 9m sidecut, good for high speed turns Good all mountain board. the trs and skunk apes( wide version of the trs) are true twins with a more freestyle focus, the dark series is a similar board with the "extra technology" and price. The Rice is stiffer then them all and will perform in freeride terrain. It it was me in your position i would go for the jamie lynn phoenix, just a great all mountain board.


----------



## new here (Nov 17, 2010)

*question*

Big decision here, Im 6'0 150 lbs. and sz 13 boot. Do I go with the Lib Technologies T.Rice Pro Model C2 BTX 161.5 board or the Lib Technologies Skunk Ape C2 BTX Snowboard - 157 Wide? I know I need a wide board because of the big feet but the Trice is already wide too. So will there be overhang with the Trice or what? any suggestions. Was prob goina go with the Union asdachi 3 bindings also. Please throw some advice my way. Peace


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

new here said:


> Big decision here, Im 6'0 150 lbs. and sz 13 boot. Do I go with the Lib Technologies T.Rice Pro Model C2 BTX 161.5 board or the Lib Technologies Skunk Ape C2 BTX Snowboard - 157 Wide? I know I need a wide board because of the big feet but the Trice is already wide too. So will there be overhang with the Trice or what? any suggestions. Was prob goina go with the Union asdachi 3 bindings also. Please throw some advice my way. Peace


What kind of riding are you doing?


----------



## new here (Nov 17, 2010)

probably a little bit of park and some just down the mountain. The condiitions are goina be that of the east coast.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

skunk ape it is, no question. It'll just be a more fun board to ride.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

So I cant speak for those other boards but I can talk about the TRS C2. Great board. Im love it. In the powder it is amazing. I cant wait till my next heli trip. The rocker on the nose keeps the nose outa the snow with ease. The magnatraction really digs in on the groom runs. The board turn with no effort in soft snow it is a great board in powder it is even better. On the hard pack groom snow it is a bit squirly. I can not hold the speeds I used to on the steep hard snow. The magnatraction helps hold a edge and is great. Thanks to everyone. Ride or die!


----------



## ylnad123 (Jan 2, 2010)

walove said:


> the phoenix (the lynn being slightly narrower and softer with 0.5" set back then the lando with 1" setback) has close to a 9m sidecut, good for high speed turns Good all mountain board. the trs and skunk apes( wide version of the trs) are true twins with a more freestyle focus, the dark series is a similar board with the "extra technology" and price. The Rice is stiffer then them all and will perform in freeride terrain. It it was me in your position i would go for the jamie lynn phoenix, just a great all mountain board.


I am pretty sure the dark series is stiffer than the t.rice.


----------



## carverboy (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm riding the T. Rice 157 I'm 168 pounds 5'8" I have not ridden the Dark series but the rice is pretty darn stiff. It slays powder and ollies well. Magnatraction sealed the deal for me as we have a lot of ice here in the south east. I find the rocker to take a lot less effort to ride than my camber boards. I do miss the serious pop out of a turn you get with conventional camber but the C-2 seems like a good compromise.
I did not care for the regular banana boards I rode last year as they seemed to dead coming from camber. I would not ride a rocker without some form of mag on it.


----------

